# 1990 Stanza Brand new child



## Alfathrazi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello and greetings to everyone in here.

I just purchased a beautiful 90 Stanza 5speed with a rebuilt engine and a good condition overall.

On the way home however, I noticed that at times the entire instrument cluster the dials, the radio, the windows and the dome light would go dead, no light at all except for the red battery signal in the dash (right side) which would come on dimly. The headlights continued to stay on though at all times
I figured it would be the battery going dead, (which he put just brand new, by the way) or the alternator failing to charge.

But this is what threw me off, as I went over a bump the lights in the dash lit all up, the chime beeped a few times (as if I had just started it) and even the wipers came on for two cycles, and the battery light went off.
What could this be? this strange sequence sorta worried me

Is there anyone out there who would be able to give me some insight as what to look for? am I looking at something serious?
I love my "new" car, always have liked Nissans and especially this one, but I dont know much about cars at all.
I hope somebody would recognize this kind of failure and share some of his wisdom with me.
thank you very much in advance


greetings from chilly Canada
Ben


----------



## Alfathrazi (Dec 23, 2008)

Thought this new info might help figure out something

I put the battery to charge for several hours now, and went on to try to start it, and from the moment I went into the car the domelight did not work, I placed the key in the ignition started it, and after a few forced cranks it did start but once again no lights or anything came out in the dashboard or dome light.
I turned it off and turned it back again and this time after a few seconds the chime beeped, the windshield wipers came on twice, and all the lights in the cluster came finally on.

Does anybody know?.. Please I really need the advice here, I cant afford taking it to a shop and letting them abuse the situation..


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Check the power cable (positive side) coming from the battery. Not the big one which goes to the starter but the ones connected to the plug on the battery post (should be a fuse there?). Those wires feed power to the rest of the car. Make sure there isn't a bad connection/corroded wire.


----------



## Alfathrazi (Dec 23, 2008)

*And we have a winner...!*

the grand prize goes to you....


Wow!, yes indeed, you were right! I cant believe it, just like you said from those two wires one was corroded in a way that it could not be seen from above, and that one was causing the alternator not to charge up at all, and of course, causing a ghost inside the electrical system of the car dash, cluster, dome windows, chime everything...

thank you for lending me such valuable information

People like you must be angels in the lifes of others, no doubt.

thank you very much my friend, say is there any way I coul message you privately?, I would enjoy the opportunity.


greetings from Canada


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Alfathrazi said:


> the grand prize goes to you....
> 
> 
> Wow!, yes indeed, you were right! I cant believe it, just like you said from those two wires one was corroded in a way that it could not be seen from above, and that one was causing the alternator not to charge up at all, and of course, causing a ghost inside the electrical system of the car dash, cluster, dome windows, chime everything...
> ...


Greeting from San Francisco. No problem my friend, I'm glad I was able to help and glad it solved your problem. Knowing that I could help and make someone's life a little better is reward enough for me. Knowledge is useless and lost if not shared.


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like you got yourself a good buy, it will last a long time. These are well built and durable cars. If you are in an area where you get snow/mud make sure to keep the area around the gas filler neck free of mud and debris. Spray a hose up in the the area above the tire/underneath the chassis on the side with the gas door when you think there might be a chance of mud/snow/salt caking up there.


----------

